# Cant get my Canister Filter Working...HELP



## theboothsociety (Jan 3, 2012)

Ripped apart my tanks and Cleaned the filter today and CANT get the my FLuval 405 started up again for the life of me. *** been trying for hours.

I keep submerging the tubes in water so there is no air. The canister is filled with water. It seems the prime pump seal is messed up. THere is water coming out of the prime pump when I pump it. When I try to push it down, the water pressure keeps pushing it back up. The only time water stops coming out is when the pump is pulled up.

I have an emperor 400 running on the tank now, but I put new sand in and was planning on doing new rocks as well but the water is so foggy. I have about 25 fish sitting in one of those storage bins.

Anybody have any ideas? HELP!!


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

Hmm do you have hose valves all the way down before pumping the prime? Thats about the only thing I can think of that perhaps you have the valve closed.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

I've cleaned both of mine several times, and I just remove at the canister, not sure what you mean by submerging the tubes, but there is no need to touch them to clean the filter. Just lift the levers at the valve on the filter. Unplug filter run it to the sink open it up clean media, then return. connect tubes, lower the levers all the way, prime (not always needed) then plug it in.


----------



## Mr.Dempsey (Jan 4, 2012)

pump the primer up and down while its running to get it going, i have to do this to my 206 somtimes


----------



## theboothsociety (Jan 3, 2012)

Mine never works like that. As soon as I unplug the tubes/valves and take the top off it loses the syphon. I have to submerge the tubes in water so they fill up and no air in them. Then I usually plug it back it, turn it on and it starts workin.

Now its not working and im getting water pouring out of the prime pump. (first time this has happened)

And yes valves are fully pressed in.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

Something is wrong...

You shouldn't have to do that with your hoses. The hoses stay full of water once you close the valve, it has nowhere to go.. or is the canister somehow above the tank?


----------



## cgmark (Aug 18, 2010)

There is a very small o-ring that goes around the shaft of the primer in those filters. If it leaks then air is getting in through that opening. The o-ring is inside the top housing. You have to remove the 4 screws on the bottom to get inside it. Inside the o-ring is easy to spot. It is a pretty common failure point with these filters, the 205, 305, 405 all have them.

I don't know of any pet stores that sell them but you can get one at most hardware stores, just take the old one with you.


----------



## Fishy_Cichlid (Aug 4, 2011)

Hope you have checked the inlet & outlet valve carefully. Many a times we connect incorrectly in a rush. Secondly, you also need to check the inlet pipe from the tank to the canister. Check for leakage incase the inlet pipe is in 2 parts inside the tank. Had the same issue with my canister. Took 2 days to get it fixed up and running.


----------



## theboothsociety (Jan 3, 2012)

cgmark said:


> There is a very small o-ring that goes around the shaft of the primer in those filters. If it leaks then air is getting in through that opening. The o-ring is inside the top housing. You have to remove the 4 screws on the bottom to get inside it. Inside the o-ring is easy to spot. It is a pretty common failure point with these filters, the 205, 305, 405 all have them.
> 
> I don't know of any pet stores that sell them but you can get one at most hardware stores, just take the old one with you.


This is gotta be it. Because I cant get the syphon going because of air. And its leaking through the primer. Thanks. Unfortunately I wont be able to do it until next weekend.


----------



## theboothsociety (Jan 3, 2012)

OK I took off the top housing. Do you know which is the O-ring?

The primer hole is the top right hole in the picture. It has a small black ring inside of it, but it doesnt seem to be removable? Is that it?


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Before digging deeper, have you followed the directions correctly?

From the online instructions:


> 7. Lock the cover in place: push the double tabs of the lift-lock
> clamps under the rim; then press the upper tabs firmly
> against the cover.
> DO NOT FILL CANISTER WITH WATER


Your first post:


> I keep submerging the tubes in water so there is no air. The canister is filled with water.


Maybe something simple?


----------



## theboothsociety (Jan 3, 2012)

I dont have directions, this canister is probably 10 years old and *** tried everything under the sun.

*** found the O-Ring and took of the silicone ring around the top housing as well. Gona try to replace these and see what happens.


----------



## tim_s (Nov 27, 2011)

Have you tested that the motor on the 10 year pump is capable of delivering the water, the water may have motion while at ground level of the pump but this maybe a different story when you require the pump to pump water vertically? (could have been damaged during the cleaning) As for the priming, if you pump and pump and pump, the pressure will have to be released somewhere and thus it will be released through the path of least resistance, the gasket around the primer button.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

So you are saying that you don't have directions and when you have trouble you don't look for directions online? Seems like a bad plan to me. While we all sometimes try to go it without reading the directions, many of us find it helps. Good luck.

I find almost all canisters will not prime correctly if they are filled with water first.


----------



## cgmark (Aug 18, 2010)

That is the o-ring. it is located in a bad spot I think. They should have made it externally accessible rather than having to take apart the top.


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

I know that if I fill my 405 it won't start a syphon. I have to leave it empty to start it. Sounds like a different issue if yours is leaking.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

clgkag said:


> I know that if I fill my 405 it won't start a syphon. I have to leave it empty to start it. Sounds like a different issue if yours is leaking.


You sure you don't have a hose with an air leak?

My 405, if its empty I pump the primer a few times, if its full i just plug it back in...


----------



## theboothsociety (Jan 3, 2012)

I've read tons of articles, forums, directions, whatever you want to call them and tried it all, empty, full, cleaning this and that and the only way it works for me is the hoses need to be submerged in water and full when the filter is turned on. I've had a few times over the past 5 years where I had issues and brought it into the LFS and thats the same way they do it also.

Today I replaced the impeller cover (for the second time) and the big O-Ring Seal that goes around the whole top housing. I was unable to find the small O-Ring for the primer pump after going to a bunch of stores. It's def a custom size and I need to order it from Marineland.

But good news, got the filter started up again. It still leaks occasionally from the primer but I have the canister in a bucket and will keep a close eye on it.


----------



## bluenosebully6 (Oct 24, 2011)

Take the primer plunge out and put duct take over it then self prime the hoses by filling them completely with water. This will work until u get that o ring


----------

